# Watermelon Fondue ?



## Charlotte (Jul 26, 2005)

Have you ever made chocolate fondue and served it with watermelon pieces?  Is it true that because watermeleon is to be served cold from the fridge that one should never serve it with chocolate fondue since it's hot?

I have never made chocolate fondue... I bought some large Belgian chocolate wafers and will just melt them gently with a bit of butter... am I on the right track?

Thank you!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 26, 2005)

Charlotte - here is just a basic recipe:

 CHOCOLATE FONDUE 
1/2 pt. whipping cream
1/4 cup brandy
4 Hershey candy bars

Melt in fondue pot or double boiler; add 1/4 cup brandy and stir in. Dip bite-size pieces of banana, pineapple, strawberries, into chocolate, then into a bowl of finely chopped pecans. You can also dip cheesecake cut into squares, pound cake, brownies, marshmellows, apples, etc.
 
As far as NOT using watermelon I've used pineapple, apples, bananas before - don't know why you couldn't use watermelon.

If it's a thicker mixture it is more likely to stay on the fruit - if the mixture is a bit thin it will be harder to stay on the fruit.


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you so much, that is so helpful!

Sometimes we just have to be a little adventurous...


----------



## GB (Jul 26, 2005)

The only thing about watermelon is that you will need to be careful that the pieces don't slip off the fondue fork. Watermelon is a hard thing to get to stay on the fork the way you would want it to.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 26, 2005)

two forks holding two sides - by golly I'm gonna get that chocolate on that watermelon - OR chopsticks!!


----------



## GB (Jul 26, 2005)

Where there is a will there is a way


----------



## corazon (Jul 26, 2005)

I've used this recipe a number of times:

1/2 cup butter or margarine
1/2 cup cocoa
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup evaporated milk or light cream
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

In a small saucepan over low heat melt butter.  Remove from heat; immediately stir in cocoa.  Add sugar and evaporated milk; cook over low heat, stirring constantly until sugar is dissolved and mixture is smooth.  Remove from heat; stir in vanilla.  Serve warm with selection of fruit, marshmallows or small pieces of cake or cookies.  Yields about 1 1/2 cups

I don't see why you can't use watermelon, although because it's wet the chocolate might not stick to the fruit very well.  Try it out and let us know!  Good Luck.


----------



## beaulana2 (Jul 30, 2005)

remember the rule to fondue, If a man drops the food in the fondue he buys the next round of drinks, if it is the women she has to kiss the person to the right.


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi Charlotte,

I've used watermelon (and other melons) in fondue before, the trick is to freeze them ahead of time in little cubes and pull them out about 1/2 hour before you want to use them so that they are no longer ice cubs, but at the same time retain a bit more structure (sort of like how cutting a semi-frozen piece of chicken or many other meats is way easier than a completely un-frozen one).

For a ludicrously good fondue (albeit a bit of a pricey one) try melting 4 normal sized milk (or dark if you prefer) Toblerone chocolate bars with a few tbsp of heavy cream - divine with just about anything under the sun (great poured over any number of other desserts like pound cake or ice cream).


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 31, 2005)

Really tasty choclolate sauce, suitable for fonue, that I made last night.

1/4 cup light corn syrup
3 Hershey bars
1 tbs. Ghiradelli Cocoa Powder
3 tbs. Splenda (you can use sugar if you like)
1/8 tsp. salt
1/2 Caramello Bar
1/4 cup cream
2 tbs. fresh, unsweetend butter.

Heat, stir, and taste.  Alter the sugar/cocoa content to suit your tastes.  For darker, less sweet sauce, add more cocoa powder.  For sweeter sauce, add more sweetener.  For creamier sauce, add more cream.  

You can really tailor this one to your own tastes and the needs of the accompanying food.  This is also great over ice-cream.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

